# Bow Collectors



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Post in the classifieds.


----------



## Dale Weiss (Nov 4, 2004)

Sir - I am not trying to buy or sell here. I was just wondering if other bow collectors visit the History site. The history of the recurve bow is very interesting and I was hoping that I would find some other bow collectors here to share some knowledge.


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

I wouldn't call myself an old bow collector exactly. Just a parsimonious type archer who can't stand seeing an old bow go to waste. Problem is that, short of Ebay, it is difficult to find sources of old bows. There isn't even a regular archery shop in my county, let alone one that might sometimes have an old bow for sale. 

You wouldn't happen to know of archery shows where used Traditional equipment is sold would you?


----------



## Dale Weiss (Nov 4, 2004)

*Old Bows*

I feel the way you do. I hate to see a nice old recurve (or compound) just sit there unused. I love to shoot them and prefer them over the modern bow, even though I have a few to many of them myself. But, back to the collecting. I buy, sell, and collect the old bow. You may want to try GunBroker.com for the bows for sale there. Many a good deal. As for shows, there are a few in my area of Pa. where old bows are the norm, along with hand made. That is real fun, as I make TD recurves and love to gain new knowledge of the making of them. Keep in touch.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I collect old compounds. So far my collection includes:
2 Allen originals
1 Jennings original 
2 Graham Dynabows
2 Bear Delta V's
1 TSS Quadraflex
1 Martin Kam Act

and many others that probably would not be collectable to anyone else but me, but hold a sentimantal value.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I believe that you will do better on this site for recurves, takedowns, etc.

http://www.tradgang.com/


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

yep tradgang is the best place I've found for traditional archery.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

I collect and fidn msot on E bay cheap too TINK


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Collecting Take-downs*

I collect Ben Pearson take-downs as well as other Ben pearson bows.


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

When it comes to competition, I guess I am a hard core compounder. I do like recurves and longbows however. My collection is small but I have some nice pieces - Black Widow X99, mint!, a Ben Pearson Eliminator and a BP youth recurve. I do shoot my oly setup Martin Aurora but those listed are wall hangers for me.

Sean


----------



## Dennis 2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Dale Weiss*

Dale , you have a PM...


----------



## Welshman (Oct 5, 2002)

500 fps said:


> I collect old compounds. So far my collection includes:
> 2 Allen originals
> 1 Jennings original
> 2 Graham Dynabows
> ...


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I love to collect old recurves. I have an old Ben Person Cougar double shelf (R/L) handed Cat# 964. I was told it is like an old split window corvette. I have this bow with the original box, plastic bag and Papers. I changed the string and only shot it maybe 25 different times. I since put it away and don't shoot it anymore. What do you think about it. Is it a good find? If so what do I do with it?
www.arrowwrapsunlimited.com


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

For the past few years I have been buying and collecting Black widows. Not old But I like them and maybe down the road may be worth something.


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Finding merchandise.....try here:http://www.onestopsports.com/ and click on collectible items


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Welshman said:


> 500 fps said:
> 
> 
> > I collect old compounds. So far my collection includes:
> ...


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

*Archery History*



Dale Weiss said:


> Sir - I am not trying to buy or sell here. I was just wondering if other bow collectors visit the History site. The history of the recurve bow is very interesting and I was hoping that I would find some other bow collectors here to share some knowledge.


Have you visited http://www.archeryarchives.com/ and http://www.archeryarchives.com/. Best wishes


----------



## Tracie Arndt (Jan 11, 2005)

*A piece of history*

I recently inheritated a recurve from my mother. My father said it belonged to a vicki cook. International womans champion. She would have been in 1960's-1975 at least. I'm trying to find more info. about her. can anyone help?


----------



## liam2804 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi
A friend of mine has a les howis marksman portland bow someone gave it to him a long time ago 20yrs 
he asked me was it worth anything
Does anyone know if it is 
thanks


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Google Victoria Cook and you will get her back ground & she is in the Archery Hall of Fame. GREAT Shooter.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I browsed through the Archery History Museum at Bass Pro in Springfield, MO last month and they had a nice display on Victoria Cook.


----------

